# Greens Wilted with Bacon and Sausage



## oldcoot (Mar 20, 2003)

Last fall I did something stupid.  I'm quite good at that, you know!  

In my vegetable garden, I foolishly allowed a beet and a chard plant to remain.  As is their wont, both went to seed.  So I have a plethora of beet and c\Swiss Chard plants all over the place: in the lawn, the berry patch, wherever!

And, therefore, something of a surplus of greens.

If you haven't tried 'em, be assured that beet greens, steamed, are quite delicious and different.  As is chard, for that matter.  Which brings me to the reason for this post:  my BW prepared them differently tonight - with great success.

She fried both bacon AND pork sausage, then "wilted" the greens in that skillet, stirring well to cover all with the fat, then covering the skillet to complete the process in a coouple of minutes.  The addition of the pork sausage gave a pleasant and  novel flavor to the dish.  Recommend you  try it.


----------



## Regina (Apr 3, 2003)

*Green anyone?*

Sounds yummy!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 23, 2003)

*greens*

That would be great, how about a splash of acid,like rice vinager or such.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi regina!  I haven't "seen" you in a long time (at least I don't think LOL)

robt - I love greens and vinegar - with a big slice of cornbread!


----------



## oldcoot (Apr 23, 2003)

Greens and cornbread?  How mundane!


Delicious, but mundane!


----------

